# Heavers and bite detection



## jpmass (May 5, 2006)

I got a few heavers, all RS and Breakaway they cast great with 6-8 n bait no complaints there but I'm not very satisfied with their bite detection.
There's no doubt when a cow or chopper hits and makes a run...but I've had times when med. size strippers wouldn't run at all and even when holding the rod in your hand the only way to notice anything is the subtle movement of the line!!! Especially when you have dog fish around.
I use circle hooks 99% of the time and with the sinker weight they should be hooking them selves...not always!
I would like some suggestions on a heaver with great bite detection. I was leaning towards a lami. any input??


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Zziplex*

Nothing comes close to a Primo Synchro or Straight Eight. Tommy Wheeler's rods would be my Second choice. Both have lots of carbon. Purglas rods are great as well.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Zziplex*

Sorry double post.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Both have lots of carbon.


Rat, is this a bigger factor than a soft tip with bite detection?

A tight line and a loose drag might help, too.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Without being a smart a$$ I think it may be the opperator not the rod . A couple questions though are you using mono or braid, and what pound test. I have a lami 150 and 20 or 17 lb mono and when holding it I can feel a crab drag the bait at 100 yrds. I have not fished with the rs rods but know many who do and they never complained about bite detection. Perhaps a slightly heaveyer weight and tighter line tension to help detect. Without seeing your tecnique it is difficult to really diagnose the true problem. I am sure there is a solution other then getting a different blank.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

question..

With your heaver , what are you fishing for that you need very sensitive bite detection?

What i mean is..

If you are thowing 6-8, maybe even 10ozs of lead, and a big chunk of bait. What are you gonna get thats barely gonna tick it?

Big drum / striper / shark / cobe wont just touch it im thnking 


Who knows.




Jesse


----------



## jpmass (May 5, 2006)

97% of the time I'm plugging but when I bait fish here in N.Shore my heavers are mostly used to hold bottom on very very strong currents and when conditions are good and big fish are around I throw that big chunk for the cows we all love. Forget about sharks and cobias but you could throw a hefty cod in there from time to time 
I ask this because the other night a buddy of mine wanted to play with a lami 150 he wrapped and talked me into throwing bait. We caught about the same # of fish but the sensitivity on that thing compared to the RS is like well can't even compare. I think the RS throws further but lacks big time in the detection department, then again talk about price difference  
My RS's are great and when ever the need to send the rig to lala land are in they're called upon.
So I'm in search for a new blank and b4 I go handing over 3 bills for the lami I wanted to know if I'd get more of my dough's worth going with something else.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Jeff*

Carbon and a light tip are both important. All I can say is that I have fished about every rod made includeing a 1502 Lami. and the feel of a Zziplex blows the 1502 away. I have caught lots of Big drum and Stripers that you could hardly feel bite at all. Take advice for what it is worth.I think that untill you have fished a Zziplex you don't have any idea how sensative a rod can be. As far as casting braid on a heaver, what a joke.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Take advice for what it is worth.I think that untill you have fished a Zziplex you don't have any idea how sensative a rod can be.


Rat, ya know I respect your opinion. I was just wondering if you could expand on your origional statement, that's all.

Now that ya got another Primo, maybe you'd let me get my hands around one.


----------



## jpmass (May 5, 2006)

> the feel of a Zziplex blows the 1502 away


 :--|  

I gotta get out more often!!!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Jeff*

That was not directed at you. Sorry if you thought it was. You know I will help you find one.


----------



## jpmass (May 5, 2006)

Holy shiznit batman!!! 5 to 6 bills??? Sesitivity should be BEST, and it should hook, fight, turn, land, measure, weight, gut and clean, grill and serve all by itself...and after all is down, wipe its owner.!!!:--| :--| :--|    

and it should only catch world records very time its out.!!!

But I would like one


----------



## jpmass (May 5, 2006)

OOPs that was meant to be a PM...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Rat, ya know I respect your opinion. I was just wondering if you could expand on your origional statement, that's all.
> 
> Now that ya got another Primo, maybe you'd let me get my hands around one.



whoa whoa whoa. i got dibs on that rod when he sells it


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

surf rat said:


> You know I will help you find one.


Thanks for the offer, David. Maybe sometime in the future I'll take you up on it.  

Right now, this new kayak is killing my money situation. 

I could have bought a Zippy, a Fusion and Purglas for the money I've spent so far. And I'm not even done rigging her and buying cold weather gear yet.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

I believe you will find that if you have 120-130 yards of mono out, some current, and a typical amount of wind blowing, relying on a heavers sesitivity to know if you're getting a bite probably won't work too well....unless you are holding the rod. Even then there are very subtle differences between a wave smacking your line and a fish picking up a bait. If a fish picks up your bait and swims at you, you won't know it unless you are watching your line or you feel any tension from your sinker let off. Mono has so much stretch that from any great distance any heavers sensitivity will be greatly reduced. I've reeled in baits before on reels spooled with Fireline and you could feel a crab fart on the bait.

The fish that slam the crap out of you're bait and then go kamikaze on you are always the most fun. No doubts when that happens.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

surf rat,why is braid on a heaver a joke?it is the preferred line in my circle of casters.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Sweet...*



fish bucket said:


> surf rat,why is braid on a heaver a joke?it is the preferred line in my circle of casters.


Th braid on a heaver discussion. Haven't seen this one in a few months....


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Gloomis=sensitivity


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

cdog,you're right about that but that was about a specific beach.sure don't want wake up that sleeping dog but he made the comment about heavers in general.i just believe there are a lot of benefits to braid on any outfit,heavers included.


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

kinda noisy aint it


----------



## scsurfcaster (Mar 21, 2004)

i never have a problem with feeling bites. I use a #4 circle as a stinger to get bait when alot of little fish are around and I know when a 6 inch mullet or snapper hits. 20# ande mono and a fishfinder rig, usually 5 oz. tight line is a must. it is cool when that bump turns into a very bent rod and a screaming drag


----------

